# How long does a 5lb container of whey last an average person



## leg_press (Feb 23, 2005)

Ok, not mean to be nasty but other than FLEX cus I know how much he uses, how long should a 5lb tub of whey usually last your average bodybuilder


----------



## Stu (Feb 24, 2005)

leg_press said:
			
		

> Ok, not mean to be nasty but other than FLEX cus I know how much he uses, how long should a 5lb tub of whey usually last your average bodybuilder


 it depends on a lot of factors; how big your are, your daily protien intake, whether your cutting or bulking and whether your supplementing with any other kind of protien. 

  If whey was the only protien powder i had 5lb would probably last me 4 weeks


----------



## Luke8395 (Feb 24, 2005)

25 days

90g/day


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 24, 2005)

Flex goes through that shit in like 2 days I think.

It depends though.  Say you had 8 scoops a day.

@ 80 servings, you'd be looking at 10 days..


----------



## crazy_enough (Feb 24, 2005)

2 weeks for me.


----------



## Luke8395 (Feb 24, 2005)

crazy_enough said:
			
		

> 2 weeks for me.




You seriously consume 160grams of whey a day alone?  You would really benifit from getting protein from other sources.


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 24, 2005)

Like 3 or 4 weeks for me. 4 scoops on non lifting days, 6 on workout days.


----------



## DemolitionNine (Feb 24, 2005)

1 month for a 5lb tub for me.   That's 3 shakes a day, at 2 scoops each.


----------



## simbh (Feb 24, 2005)

3 weeks for me .


----------



## Tha Don (Feb 24, 2005)

around 2 weeks for me, i'm on 8-10 shakes a day (4-5 double shakes)


----------



## Flex (Feb 24, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Flex goes through that shit in like 2 days I think.
> 
> It depends though.  Say you had 8 scoops a day.
> 
> @ 80 servings, you'd be looking at 10 days..



not me! haha

that's was 2 guys i know. They have the closet full of like 20 tubs at all times and eat 20+servings/day.

I was eating 10/day, but it was just getting too expen$ive so the last few months have cut back to about 7 or 8.


----------



## simbh (Feb 24, 2005)

Nice avatar Young D


----------



## crazy_enough (Feb 24, 2005)

Luke8395 said:
			
		

> You seriously consume 160grams of whey a day alone? You would really benifit from getting protein from other sources.


Lemme see, 454 grams(1 pound) X 5= 2270 grams of powder
1 scoop is 19 g protein, (25 g total) and I take two every time=50 grams of powder(but just 40 of protein), 3 X /day =150 grams of powder/day(120 grams protein)

2270 total in 5 lbs divided by the 150 grams i use daily=15.1333333 days!

I spread the other aprox 100 g protein throughout my other meals...


----------



## musclepump (Feb 24, 2005)

A 2.2lb tub, which is what I get mine in, lasts five days.


----------



## Mudge (Feb 24, 2005)

Just read the servings per container and calculate how many you are going to have a day.

I go through about 3/4 pound a day.


----------



## vegman (Feb 24, 2005)

How can you get 4 weeks out of it? That's only about 60g a day


----------



## Stu (Feb 24, 2005)

vegman said:
			
		

> How can you get 4 weeks out of it? That's only about 60g a day


 actaully if you apply maths to the situation it works out at 80g per day and its quite easy to only have 80g per day of powder when you eating enough complete protien sources


----------



## maze (Feb 24, 2005)

I dont think whey alone should be consumed at that rate ... have an egg protein powder or a milk and egg too ... and combine them.

like: morning 50g whey (2 scoops)
before wk 50g 

       after wk 50g


----------



## Luke8395 (Feb 24, 2005)

maze said:
			
		

> I dont think whey alone should be consumed at that rate ... have an egg protein powder or a milk and egg too ... and combine them.
> 
> like: morning 50g whey (2 scoops)
> before wk 50g
> ...




I completely agree.  I think alot of these people don't realize how fast Whey is absorbed.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 24, 2005)

I have 3 half full tubs of Syntrax which I believe are 2.2lbs each that have lasted me a little over a year.  I get sick of taking that shit, I prefer food.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 24, 2005)

I eat 6 servings a day, in 3 shakes.


----------



## vegman (Feb 24, 2005)

stu21Ldn said:
			
		

> actaully if you apply maths to the situation it works out at 80g per day and its quite easy to only have 80g per day of powder when you eating enough complete protien sources


80g? How's that


----------



## leg_press (Feb 25, 2005)

Ok thanks guys. Gotta try and get some sort of bein formulated soon. It's a right pain in the ass but I have to


----------



## Stu (Feb 25, 2005)

vegman said:
			
		

> 80g? How's that


 5lb = 2270g

 4wks = 28 days

 2270/28 = 81g per day


----------



## DamnHardGainer (Feb 25, 2005)

Considering most studies suggest the body can absorb a maximum of 25~30g protein in one sitting, it looks like many people here are literally flushing good protein down the toilet. If you already are intaking good natural protein 6 times a day as it is, opportunities to down an extra 5 servings or so of protein shakes ought to be hard to come by. Even with a 2 hour spread it'd take almost a full 24 hours to take in that much protein efficiently.

Good thing protein is dirt cheap these days.


----------



## Stu (Feb 25, 2005)

DamnHardGainer said:
			
		

> Considering most studies suggest the body can absorb a maximum of 25~30g protein in one sitting, it looks like many people here are literally flushing good protein down the toilet. If you already are intaking good natural protein 6 times a day as it is, opportunities to down an extra 5 servings or so of protein shakes ought to be hard to come by. Even with a 2 hour spread it'd take almost a full 24 hours to take in that much protein efficiently.
> 
> Good thing protein is dirt cheap these days.


 can you post these studies?


----------



## Tha Don (Feb 25, 2005)

DamnHardGainer said:
			
		

> Considering most studies suggest the body can absorb a maximum of 25~30g protein in one sitting



BS


----------



## Dante (Feb 25, 2005)

i think i read somewhere that a 200lb male can absorb around 60-70g's per serving


----------



## Mudge (Feb 25, 2005)

stu21Ldn said:
			
		

> 5lb = 2270g
> 
> 4wks = 28 days
> 
> 2270/28 = 81g per day



* Carbs
* Fats
* Coloring agents
* Flavoring


----------



## Stu (Feb 25, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> * Carbs
> * Fats
> * Coloring agents
> * Flavoring


 i wasnt sure if he was refering to the amount of protien or the amount of powder - its irrelivant anyway seeing as whey protien isnt the only powdered protien i use and the dose depends on whether its a workout day or not


----------



## JoeR. (Feb 25, 2005)

20 days at 4 servings a day, which is 2 scoops each shake.  Than add in I use pwo spike on weekends, which is 2 servings a day more on 2 days of the week.  So probably around 16-17 days for 5lbs ON.


----------



## Alaric (Mar 4, 2005)

I used 10 lbs in about 5 weeks, so that makes about 5 lbs in 2.5 weeks.
Was bulking (3800 calorier diet....3 shakes/day)


----------



## the_menace (Mar 5, 2005)

2-3 weeks. I go through 2-3 shakes per day (2 1/2 each -- approx. 55g).


----------



## pampotch (Mar 8, 2005)

plan 2 use it 2months hehehehe its damn expensive here. i just bought optimum nutrition 5lbs 2,700 pesos thats around 48dollars. how much is it in ur location?


----------



## derekisdman (Mar 8, 2005)

buy it online, 10 lbs is that same price; $48.


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 8, 2005)

6 lbs last me about a month. 4 scoops on non-workout days, 6 on workout days.


----------



## thatguy (Mar 8, 2005)

Takes me a month.


----------



## Alaric (Mar 8, 2005)

I buy it for $85 CAD here, not too much of a diff, if i order online it costs about $80 CAD (because of shipping and handling) sometimes even more, if it goes through customs....


----------



## Maynard Keenan (Mar 8, 2005)

3-4 Weeks At 2 Shakes A Day


----------



## pampotch (Mar 8, 2005)

im from philippines so i dont know how to get it. also a mall here sells it 4thousand pesos around 70dollars but i got it 2,700 so its cheap compare to other


----------



## pampotch (Mar 8, 2005)

by the way should i mix whey On with gnc's creatine powder? plan to take it after gym. or should i take also b4 going to gym?


----------



## seven11 (Mar 9, 2005)

5lbs container lasts me 2-3 weeks.... but good i found some cheap whey in costoc only 20$ hehe so i wont be going broke


----------



## seven11 (Mar 9, 2005)

whooops already am


----------

